# Benny Hinn on Nightline



## Marrow Man

Here is an interesting interview with Benny Hinn on ABC's Nightline. He answers some pretty tough questions asked by the interviewer, including issues of "healings" and financial questions.

Click here to watch.

[Warning: At 4:45 into the clip, Second Commandment violation that last about 2 seconds.]


----------



## AThornquist

Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Berean

He doesn't do it for the money. Right.


----------



## Andres

would someone mind giving me a brief summary of what he says? I am at work and youtube is blocked.


----------



## Bern

I just feel sorry for the poor people who are fooled by guys like this. I've met enough of them in my life. I'm just thankful to God that he's prevented me being sucked in by these people. We're all deceived to some extent, but this is just ridiculous.


----------



## TKarrer

Benny Hinn is such a clown. Can we please start burning guys like this at the stake? Ok, that's not really how I feel. Wait, yes it is. Hmmm... ok, we shouldn't kill him because Christ would have us to leave vengeance up to Him, and to allow the governement to deal with the wicked, and not the Church. I sure wish (desire and pray) though that God would either save him or kill him ; because his heresies deceive, at least temporarily, even some of God's elect .


----------



## DMcFadden

Andres said:


> would someone mind giving me a brief summary of what he says? I am at work and youtube is blocked.



I have never seen Hinn sound so calm and "reasonable." However, explaining away the size of their annual donations (est. $100 million annually) does boggle the mind a bit.

How does he do it? "The anointing -- God's power -- comes on me." 

Does he feel guilty or a twinge bit bad about his private jet, expensive clothes, and fancy lifestyle? "No, not a bit."

"You can't fool all of the people all of the time." If I was a fake, don't you think someone would have caught me by now?

"I have been completely open with Senator Grassley's committee."

"I perceive a demon of doubt in the nightline reporter. If you give me a $1 million, I'll heal you of it." - just kidding about that line.


----------



## DMcFadden

*Moderator: Please watch the rhetoric in the area of curses, imprecations, and public wishing for the demise of others, even in jest.*


----------



## Rich Koster

The money is not the issue, it is a symptom of the root problem. It is one of the false tenets of the WoF movement originated (in print, anyway) by E.W.Kenyon. This particular tenet is the prosperity/seed faith nonsense. Hinn is duped by it and so are his supporters.


----------



## Mark Hettler




----------



## Rich Koster

Mark Hettler said:


>



Is that a golden statue of Nebuchadnezzar behind him?


----------



## Marrow Man

Rich Koster said:


> Is that a golden statue of Nebuchadnezzar behind him?


----------



## Jake Terpstra

very very disturbing... but not unexpected.


----------



## Berean

Marrow Man said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a golden statue of Nebuchadnezzar behind him?
Click to expand...







*"Klaatu barada nikto."*


----------



## Marrow Man

Berean said:


> *"Klaatu barada nikto."*



Now you've got Benny speaking in tongues...


----------



## Rich Koster

Marrow Man said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Klaatu barada nikto."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you've got Benny speaking in tongues...
Click to expand...


No that's RENNIE not BENNIE


----------



## SemperEruditio

To be accurate Benny is a "faith healer" not a prosperity guy...unless he's changed his message. As I remember it you pay your indulgences to Benny so that his god will heal you and your indulgences happen to make him rich.


----------



## jawyman

I love Benny. I watch him and yell at the television like I was watching a football game.


----------



## Rich Koster

jawyman said:


> I love Benny. I watch him and yell at the television like I was watching a football game.



There's just as many people being knocked over


----------



## jawyman

Rich Koster said:


> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Benny. I watch him and yell at the television like I was watching a football game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's just as many people being knocked over
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue Tick

I don't care what you guys think...

BH Rocks!

[video=youtube;5lvU-DislkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lvU-DislkI[/video]

[video=youtube;c9U_lWmAsYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9U_lWmAsYM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Berean

Benny learned his routine watching Oral Roberts back in the 50's and 60's. He just added the flamboyant outfit.


----------



## Marrow Man

Magic Jacket


----------



## Berean

Marrow Man said:


> Magic Jacket



Bingo!


----------



## bookslover

TKarrer said:


> Benny Hinn is such a clown. Can we please start burning guys like this at the stake?



Are you kidding? Getting the Environmental Impact Report done would take you at least five years. Then there are the permits from the city and the Fire Department...


----------



## David

Coming from an Assemblies of God church, seeing people "slain in the Spirit" is quite common. I'm on the fence as to whether it's real or not, but after seeing Benny Hinn for the first time in those videos, I am no longer surprised that everyone brushes it off as unbiblical garbage. It's like watching a magician.


----------



## ewenlin

Can someone guide me as to how our satire of Hinn is not in violation of the 9th? Once a person has been confirmed in his heresy, does it mean the gloves are all off?

Don't take this to mean I'm a Hinn fan.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I appreciated the interview. But, what is the gospel? Has that been explained? I don't think so. And he doesn't appreciate it. 

I have no problem with Jets and stuff if it is used for the gospel.


----------



## Bern

This smacks of the occult to me. Many people think its just psychological tricks, but there's something more to it In my humble opinion.


----------



## Michael Doyle

David said:


> Coming from an Assemblies of God church, seeing people "slain in the Spirit" is quite common. I'm on the fence as to whether it's real or not, but after seeing Benny Hinn for the first time in those videos, I am no longer surprised that everyone brushes it off as unbiblical garbage. It's like watching a magician.



Perhaps we should open another thread to discuss this question. It seems there would be serious implications to maintaining this understanding of slain in the spirit. I am guessing most, if not all, would find this unscriptual and non-confessional.


----------



## Mark Hettler

Michael Doyle said:


> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from an Assemblies of God church, seeing people "slain in the Spirit" is quite common. I'm on the fence as to whether it's real or not, but after seeing Benny Hinn for the first time in those videos, I am no longer surprised that everyone brushes it off as unbiblical garbage. It's like watching a magician.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we should open another thread to discuss this question. It seems there would be serious implications to maintaining this understanding of slain in the spirit. I am guessing most, if not all, would find this unscriptual and non-confessional.
Click to expand...


Perhaps. But I learned as a charismatic attending Westminster Seminary in the 70s that it is difficult for people to divorce their views of scriptural teaching on certain practices from their experience with and observation of people who engage in such practices. At Westminster, I found that those who were vehemently and unalterably opposed to continuationism had usually had some exposure to the worst excesses of charis-mania at some point, while those who were willing to at least entertain and discuss the possibility that there might be some validity to the continuation of the gifts had had some exposure to charismatic groups where they could see God at work in the lives of the people.

I'm just suggesting that those of us who have seen Benny Hinn on TV will need to recognize that this will prejudice us against any sort of activity of the Spirit that results in people falling over, and we'll need to consciously set aside those prejudices and look at the real issue. I.e., it has nothing to do with flamboyance, it has nothing to do with meetings being whipped into a frenzy, it has nothing to do with the fact that in the cases we've observed we may not have seen any evidence of God at work in the lives of those "slain". We need to focus strictly on the question, can there be any scriptural basis at all for the Spirit of God coming upon people in such a way that they fall over, and as a separate but related question, any basis for prayer with laying on of hands (which can be done without pushing people over) that results in such phenomena.


----------



## David

Mark Hettler said:


> Michael Doyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from an Assemblies of God church, seeing people "slain in the Spirit" is quite common. I'm on the fence as to whether it's real or not, but after seeing Benny Hinn for the first time in those videos, I am no longer surprised that everyone brushes it off as unbiblical garbage. It's like watching a magician.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we should open another thread to discuss this question. It seems there would be serious implications to maintaining this understanding of slain in the spirit. I am guessing most, if not all, would find this unscriptual and non-confessional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps. But I learned as a charismatic attending Westminster Seminary in the 70s that it is difficult for people to divorce their views of scriptural teaching on certain practices from their experience with and observation of people who engage in such practices. At Westminster, I found that those who were vehemently and unalterably opposed to continuationism had usually had some exposure to the worst excesses of charis-mania at some point, while those who were willing to at least entertain and discuss the possibility that there might be some validity to the continuation of the gifts had had some exposure to charismatic groups where they could see God at work in the lives of the people.
> 
> I'm just suggesting that those of us who have seen Benny Hinn on TV will need to recognize that this will prejudice us against any sort of activity of the Spirit that results in people falling over, and we'll need to consciously set aside those prejudices and look at the real issue. I.e., it has nothing to do with flamboyance, it has nothing to do with meetings being whipped into a frenzy, it has nothing to do with the fact that in the cases we've observed we may not have seen any evidence of God at work in the lives of those "slain". We need to focus strictly on the question, can there be any scriptural basis at all for the Spirit of God coming upon people in such a way that they fall over, and as a separate but related question, any basis for prayer with laying on of hands (which can be done without pushing people over) that results in such phenomena.
Click to expand...

Agreed. I'm about to go to bed, but if somebody wants to open a thread on this, I'd be interested to see where it goes.


----------



## ewenlin

It's a futile endeavor in my humble opinion. Most charismatics at lay level don't give a rip about theology and those at teaching levels can't adequately give a critique/defense of "slain in the Spirit." It might not be the same in the States, but it is definitely the case in Singapore. 

Dr. Melvin Ho from Azusa Theology College in Amsterdam describes such events as "human responses to the Spirit's work," which because it is a human response, cannot be found to be either right or wrong. I sat under him in my Pneumatology class and it was awfully trying. 

Ask other pastors or leaders and they will simply shrug or smile sheepishly. At the very bottom of the issue is this, that Pentecostals don't have a doctrine like Sola Scriptura to maintain. Anything goes, even rolling on the ground and howling like dogs.


----------



## Wretched Calvin

I heard this interview on Wretched Radio a couple of days ago.The interesting part was the publisher trying to wreck the interview by coughing and interrupting.


----------



## Andres

David said:


> Coming from an Assemblies of God church, seeing people "slain in the Spirit" is quite common. I'm on the fence as to whether it's real or not, but after seeing Benny Hinn for the first time in those videos, I am no longer surprised that everyone brushes it off as unbiblical garbage. It's like watching a magician.



I'll help you out. "slain in the spirit" is not real and certainly not biblical. And for the record I was saved and heavily involved in a Pentecostal church for a good 6 years before God graciously opened my eyes, so I am not speaking for a position of unfamiliarity.


----------



## Mark Hettler

ewenlin said:


> It's a futile endeavor in my humble opinion. Most charismatics at lay level don't give a rip about theology and those at teaching levels can't adequately give a critique/defense of "slain in the Spirit." It might not be the same in the States, but it is definitely the case in Singapore.
> 
> Dr. Melvin Ho from Azusa Theology College in Amsterdam describes such events as "human responses to the Spirit's work," which because it is a human response, cannot be found to be either right or wrong. I sat under him in my Pneumatology class and it was awfully trying.
> 
> Ask other pastors or leaders and they will simply shrug or smile sheepishly. At the very bottom of the issue is this, that Pentecostals don't have a doctrine like Sola Scriptura to maintain. Anything goes, even rolling on the ground and howling like dogs.



My whole point in my earlier post is: None of this is relevant. All that matters is what scripture teaches on the subject. To argue that a practice is wrong because teachers who advocate it are lousy theologians or some people who practice it also bark like dogs, is like arguing that the regulative principle is wrong because worship services based on it seem cold and lifeless compared to those that aren't based on it.


----------



## Mephibosheth

Andrew,

Would you mind elaborating a bit on your experiences with "slain in the spirit?"

Also, probably twelve years ago now, I briefly attended a Charismatic high school (my parents transferred me back to public school after learning of 3-hour special "revival" chapel services. I was raised Southern Baptist, so I was an outsider to any of the typical Pentacostal antics. Anyway, I was "slain in the spirit" during a service there, and to this day I don't know exactly what to make of the experience.

Given the fact that I don't see it in Scripture, but literally felt physical sensations (dizziness, total weakness, and a tingly feeling like my whole body had fallen asleep), I wonder if it was demonic. And if it was demonic, what is the purpose of this deception?


----------



## ewenlin

Mark Hettler said:


> ewenlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a futile endeavor in my humble opinion. Most charismatics at lay level don't give a rip about theology and those at teaching levels can't adequately give a critique/defense of "slain in the Spirit." It might not be the same in the States, but it is definitely the case in Singapore.
> 
> Dr. Melvin Ho from Azusa Theology College in Amsterdam describes such events as "human responses to the Spirit's work," which because it is a human response, cannot be found to be either right or wrong. I sat under him in my Pneumatology class and it was awfully trying.
> 
> Ask other pastors or leaders and they will simply shrug or smile sheepishly. At the very bottom of the issue is this, that Pentecostals don't have a doctrine like Sola Scriptura to maintain. Anything goes, even rolling on the ground and howling like dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My whole point in my earlier post is: None of this is relevant. All that matters is what scripture teaches on the subject. To argue that a practice is wrong because teachers who advocate it are lousy theologians or some people who practice it also bark like dogs, is like arguing that the regulative principle is wrong because worship services based on it seem cold and lifeless compared to those that aren't based on it.
Click to expand...


It was not my intention to argue those things you've mentioned. I do agree with you that there is zero scriptural teaching on this. Which is why I said that the bottom line is that they have nothing like Sola Scriptura, so having no biblical mandate would not stop them.


----------



## Andres

Mephibosheth said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Would you mind elaborating a bit on your experiences with "slain in the spirit?"
> 
> Also, probably twelve years ago now, I briefly attended a Charismatic high school (my parents transferred me back to public school after learning of 3-hour special "revival" chapel services. I was raised Southern Baptist, so I was an outsider to any of the typical Pentacostal antics. Anyway, I was "slain in the spirit" during a service there, and to this day I don't know exactly what to make of the experience.
> 
> Given the fact that I don't see it in Scripture, but literally felt physical sensations (dizziness, total weakness, and a tingly feeling like my whole body had fallen asleep), I wonder if it was demonic. And if it was demonic, what is the purpose of this deception?



Steve,
My experiences were I saw many people prayed for and "slain", I personally was "slain" on occasion, and at times people I prayed for were "slain". 
You mentioned demonic activity, and I won't rule that out 100%, but I honestly don't believe that is the case most of the time. For example, I would say the majority of charismatic/pentecostal churches believe in and participate in being "slain in the spirit" or some derivitive, but I don't neccessarily think they are dabbling in satanism. Instead, I believe they are simply misguided and/or ignorant. I know this was certainly the case with myself. Since being slain has been a tradition of charismatic/pentecostal churches, most just do it out of that's what they see and know. For example, if a person attends a pentecostal church a few times and at the end of each service several people are prayed for and "slain", then eventually that person will come to recognize this behavior as normal for that situation and they will eventually probably participate. I would say it is much more a psychological issue than anything else. People can build up things in their mind to where their body actually acts in weird ways because of what they've built up in their head. Think of teen girls who faint when they see their pop music idol in person. Or think of some forms of hypnotism, where the mind is not completely in touch with reality of what the body is doing. Sorry, others could probably explain these psychological phenomena better than I, but I hope you are at least getting an idea. 

That is mostly my personal experience and belief, but some may not value my opinion worth anything so instead let us go to something with real authority, that being the Holy Scriptures. I find absolutely no biblical basis for being "slain in the spirit". Some will cite verses such as Matt 28:4 which states, "And for fear of him the guards trembled and became like dead men." but clearly the guards here were unbelievers who fell in great fear of the risen Lord. There are a couple other verses people cite where believers do fall but each time my understanding is the people are conscious and willingly fall. Also they generally fall on their faces in scripture out of a type of reverence rather than a type of rest. 

THis was my very brief summary but if you have more specific questions, I will do my best to answer.


----------



## SemperEruditio

I attended Benny Hinn's church for a few weeks in 1992. Not the point just thought I'd throw it out there. 

As an example of my recent experiences with "slain in the spirit." The church I was a member brought in a revivalist. The first year he came out only those who were from a pentecostal background fell. There were only two. There were more former pentecostals but they were "catchers" since they "knew" what was going to happen. Over 30 people had the revivalist lay hands on them and he was pushing on their heads. Like I said, only two fell. The following weeks during Bible study this was addressed.

The following year again comes the revivalist. Again the laying of hands however this time almost everyone fell. The ones who did not had no frame of reference but the most interesting fact was they were also the first ones the revivalist laid hands on. One of these ladies was "slain in the spirit" as she helped catch another. 

During the year there was this yearning to have the pastor lay hands on people in order that the "slayings" would continue which they did. One woman had a strange experience in that she began to flop around like a fish out of water. She was a large woman and her "slaying" was violent and she hurt a few people around her. One of the people was an elderly female "reverend" who eventually had to go to physical therapy because of the incident. There were no more laying of hands after that. The reason given was that the pastor was inexperienced and could not wield the "spirit" correctly.

Year three...no revivalist...no laying of hands...no one falling...no "slaying"... Reason? The church's insurance company cancelled our policy because of the previous incident. Now a preacher was brought in but not to "slay" anyone but to preach a revival.

I was "slain" before but I was also coaxed into just relaxing and allowing myself to fall back. I quit believing in charasmania long before God opened my eyes to the DoG.


----------



## Bookman

I doubt if R.C. Sproul or John MacArthur have a publicist accompany them on interviews to step in when things get too hot! This man and his ministry truly grieve my heart.


----------



## ewenlin

If I remember correctly, there was a thread on this "slain" thing.

-----Added 10/27/2009 at 08:00:54 EST-----

http://www.puritanboard.com/f62/slain-spirit-808/

and

http://www.puritanboard.com/f34/regarding-being-slain-spirit-34955/


----------



## Berean

Here's a great quote from *Marrow Man* from one of the threads Ewen posted:



> What's always amazed with with Benny Hinn, even when he whips off the Nairu jacket and knocks people over with that, is that no matter how many people fall down or how much excitement takes place, the camera man (the one standing near him with the portable unit) never ever falls down.


----------



## ewenlin

Yes, and there are always blankets at such meetings, used to protect the modesty of women when they are slain. 

Imagine the work of the Spirit that outrages the modesty of women. 

I can't remember who it was who gave this observation.


----------



## Blue Dog

I pray that mr. Hinn recieves Christ, before Christ recieves him.


----------



## captivewill

*Golden Statue*



Mark Hettler said:


>



I'd rather listen to an interview and testimony of Nebechadnezzer than Benny Hinn.
The influence of this man to fleece the gullible and needy masses in the USA is one thing. When he goes to third world countries and preys upon the destitute with his false doctrines it is abominable.
When psychology is confused with the Holy Spirit the results are deceptive and devastating.


----------

